# ما المكان الذي القي القبض فيه المسيح؟



## انصار المصطفى (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد تناقض في  اسم المكان الذي اعتقل منه المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟
 حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 14 : 32 – 43 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني )

وحسب إنجيل لوقا [ 22 : 29 – 47 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من جبل الزيتون 
و اليكم خريطه أورشليم في أيام المسيح الموجودة في نهاية العهد الجديد التي توضح موقع كلا من جبل الزيتون و جتسيماني

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-2-New-Testament/Bible-Map-005-Jerusalem-in-the-NT.html


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: هل يوجد تناقض ؟؟؟*

*لقد اجمعت الاناجيل الاربعة على البستان بستان جثسيماني: 

1- انجيل متى 26: 36 يقول ثم ذهب يسوع وتلاميذه الى بستان يدعى جثسيمانى 

2- مرقس البشير 14: 32 كتب ووصلوا الى بستان اسمه جثسيمانى

3- لوقا 22: 39 ثم انطلق وذهب كعادته الى جبل الزيتون وتبعه تلاميذه ايضا

4- انجيل يوحنا 16: 1 كتب بعدما انتهى يسوع من صلاته هذه خرج مع تلاميذه وعبروا الى وادى قدرون وكان هناك بستان

ومن هنا وبعد البحث ورؤية خرائط المكان نجد الاجماع على البستان واسمه

ماعدا لوقا والبحث فى الخرائط وجد ان بستان جثسيمان هو حديقة تدعى بهذا الاسم وهى موجودة فى وادى قدرون فى منطقة جبل الزيتون فالجبل والمنطقة التى تحيط به تسمى منطقة جبل الزيتون

وهذا لا ينفى ولا يثبت اى اختلاف على المكان ويمكن العودة الى مرجع التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس الذى يحوى المعلومات والخرائط الخاصة بالمنطقة



ونجد ان متى ومرقس قد ذكروا بالحرف بأن الرب يسوع قد خرج الى جثسيمانى..!

ولكن لوقا لم يحدد البستان.. ولكنه لم يحدد مكان آخر عند القبض على الرب يسوع 

فلوقا لم يفصل الخبر واكتفى بذكر الجبل.. لا سيما بأن البستان هو من ضمن الجبل!!!

وهذا ليس بتناقض.

لأن بستان جثسيماني يقع في سفح جبل الزيتون!



مثال لكي تفهم: 

لو قرأت خبراً يقول: 

لقد قبض المسلمون على راهب مسيحي وقتلوه في دير سانت كاترين!

ثم قرأت الخبر بصيغة اخرى هكذا: 

لقد قبض المسلمون على راهب مسيحي وقتلوه في جبل سيناء ..!

فهل هذا الخبر بمنطقك يعتبر تناقضاً ...؟!

مع كون دير سانت كاترين يقع في جبل سيناء..؟
*


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*ان متى ومرقس قد ذكروا بالحرف بأن الرب يسوع قد خرج الى جثسيمانى..!

ولكن لوقا لم يحدد البستان.. ولكنه لم يحدد مكان آخر عند القبض على الرب يسوع 

فلوقا لم يفصل الخبر واكتفى بذكر الجبل.. لا سيما بأن البستان هو من ضمن الجبل!!!

وهذا ليس بتناقض.

لأن بستان جثسيماني يقع في سفح جبل الزيتون!

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل يوجد تناقض في  اسم المكان الذي اعتقل منه المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟
> حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 14 : 32 – 43 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني )
> 
> ...



*كانت " معصرة الزيتون " أو " جتسماني " كما كانوا يقولون، حديقة تقع أسفل منحدر جبل الزيتون.أى أنه لا يوجد تناقد
فكون أن مرقص يقول  جتسمانى أى أنه حدد أى جزء من جبل الزيتون
ولوقا قال جبل الزيتون  فما المشكلة

أما الخريطة فهى توضح المساحة الكاملة لإمتداد الجبل

ومرقص أوضح أى جزء من الجبل

- لوقا 22: 39 ثم انطلق وذهب كعادته الى جبل الزيتون وتبعه تلاميذه ايضا

أما مرقص فحدد المنطقة ومتى أيضا حدد المنطقة 

 انجيل متى 26: 36 يقول ثم ذهب يسوع وتلاميذه الى بستان يدعى جثسيمانى 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أغسطس 2010)

*جثسيمانى فى سفح جبل الزيتون
*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*يعني جثسيمانى هو بستان/ حديقة من جبل الزيتون و ليس مكانا اخر غيره 
يعني لوقا لم يحدد المكان ( البستان) بل ذكر اسم الجبل كاملا ( جبل الزيتون ) ​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا على كل الردود لكن لدي ملاحظات 
اولا اجد انكم لم تتفقو حول مكان البستان جتسماني 
*



جثسيمانى فى سفح جبل الزيتون


أنقر للتوسيع...






كانت " معصرة الزيتون " أو " جتسماني " كما كانوا يقولون، حديقة تقع أسفل منحدر جبل الزيتون.

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا سيما بأن البستان هو من ضمن الجبل!!!



ماعدا لوقا والبحث فى الخرائط وجد ان بستان جثسيمان هو حديقة تدعى بهذا الاسم وهى موجودة فى وادى قدرون فى منطقة جبل الزيتون فالجبل والمنطقة التى تحيط به تسمى منطقة جبل الزيتون


أنقر للتوسيع...

انظرو مره اخرى للخريطه لاني لا اعتقد من الخريطه ان الضيعه على سفح الجبل 

http://st-takla.org/coptic-bible-map...in-the-nt.html 


انا قرات ان الضيعة تسمى جثسيمانى .. وقال يوحنا أن هذه الضيعة فى وادى قدرون .

و ايضا قرات ان ضيعة ( جتسيماني ) : توجد في الجهة التي تحسب على " واد قدرون " .

أما الطريق إلى جبل الزيتون : من جهة رواق سليمان

*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 أغسطس 2010)

عند البحث عن كلمه جَثْسَيْمَانِي في قاموس الكتاب المقدس نجد ان جثسيماني كلمة ارامية معناها "معصرة الزيت" (مت 26: 36) وكان بستاناً فيه اشجار الزيتون ومعصرة لعصره وهو يقع شرق اورشليم فيما وراء وادي قدرون قرب سفح جبل الزيتون
وهو الآن مكان مقدس. لأنه كان مكان المه وتسليمه والقبض عليه (مت 26: 36 - 56 ومر 14: 32 - 52 ولو 22 : 39 - 53 ويو 18: 1 - 12).
ويرجح أن البستان الذي ذهب إليه المخلص يقع قليلاً إلى شرق الجسر الذي يوصل ما بين باب استفانوس ووادي قدرون وهو مفترق طريقين. والبستان مربع الشكل 150× 140 قدماً.

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-002-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/05_G/G_050.html


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2010)

*جثيمانى كلمه اراميه معناها معصرة الزيت وكان بستانا" فيه اشجار
الزيتون ومعصره لهذا الزيتون وهو يقع بشرق اورشليم
وراء وادى قدرون قرب سفح جبل الزيتون
ويصفه متى ومرقس بأنه كان ضيعه اى مكان محاط بسياج
ويقول عنه يوحنا انه بستان ( يو 18 : 1 )
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 أغسطس 2010)

ويرجح أن البستان الذي ذهب إليه المخلص يقع قليلاً إلى شرق الجسر الذي يوصل ما بين باب استفانوس ووادي قدرون وهو مفترق طريقين. والبستان مربع الشكل 150× 140 قدماً.
من هنا نجد ان جبل يعد مكان و البستان مكان اخر و ليس مكان واحد


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*عزيزتي بستان جثسيمانى هو منطقة من مناطق جبل الزيتون !! 
ما هي مشكلتك في هذا لا افهم ​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *عزيزتي بستان جثسيمانى هو منطقة من مناطق جبل الزيتون !! ​*
> 
> *ما هي مشكلتك في هذا لا افهم *​


 المشكله الان لا يوجد اتفاق حول موقع البستان او الضيعه لان موقع البستان هو اساس الموضوع الان اريد اتفاق حول مكان البستان حتى نستطيع ان نصل هل هناك تناقض في المكان ام لا اما ان تقولي ان الضيعه و الجبل مكان واحد فهذا كلام غير واقعي و غير مقبول 
موقع البستان وهو يقع شرق اورشليم فيما وراء وادي قدرون قرب سفح جبل الزيتون

يقع قليلاً إلى شرق الجسر الذي يوصل ما بين باب استفانوس ووادي قدرون وهو مفترق طريقين. والبستان مربع الشكل 150× 140 قدماً.

*ويصفه متى ومرقس بأنه كان ضيعه اى مكان محاط بسياج*
* وقال يوحنا أن هذه الضيعة فى وادى قدرون .
*
*جثسيمانى فى سفح جبل الزيتون*
كانت " معصرة الزيتون " أو " جتسماني  تقع أسفل منحدر جبل الزيتون.

* ان ضيعة ( جتسيماني ) : توجد في الجهة التي تحسب على " واد قدرون " .
أما الطريق إلى جبل الزيتون : من جهة رواق سليمان*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*عزيزتي الموضوع ليس بهذه الصعوبة !! 

كل الموضوع انه متى ومرقس قد ذكروا بالحرف ان يسوع قد خرج الى جثسيماني
و لكن لوقا لم يحدد البستان بل ذكر الجبل !! 

و بستان جثسيماني هو بستان يقع ضمن هذا الجبل الذي هو جبل الزيتون

جبل الزيتون

يشرف هذا الجبل على أورشليم من الجهة الشرقية فترى من قمته كل شوارع المدينة وبيوتها ولا شك أن اسمه مأخوذ من شجر الزيتون الذي كان موجوداً فيه بكثرة. ولا تزال توجد فيه بعض أشجاره الكبيرة الحجم والقديمة العهد إلى الآن.
و يفصل هذا الجبل عن أورشليم وادي قدرون (2 صم 15: 14 و 23 و 30). وقد حسبت المسافة بين أقصى قممه الشمالية وبين أورشليم بسفر سبت (اع 1: 12)، أو كما قال يوسيفس أو ست غلوات.

وعند أقدام جبل الزيتون وبالقرب من جثسيماني يمتد طريق متفرع إلى أربعة فروع: فرع إلى بيت عنيا و أريحا وقد بناه الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان في القرن السابع الميلادي، والفرع الثاني يتجه عبر القمة إلى بيت فاجي وبيت عنيا، أما الفرعان الآخران فيتعرجان كثيراً في طريقهما إلى القمة. و من وادي قدرون إلى الأردن يمتد طريق روماني قديم.


و اليكي الخرائط التوضيحية التالية ​**في هذه الصورة توضيح لما قلتيه بالضبط بأن 






موقع البستان وهو يقع شرق اورشليم فيما وراء وادي قدرون قرب سفح جبل الزيتون​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*





*و في هذه الصورة ايضا كما تفضلتي بأن 



جثسيمانى فى سفح جبل الزيتون كانت " معصرة الزيتون " أو " جتسماني تقع أسفل منحدر جبل الزيتون.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*



*أتمنى أن تكون وصلت الصورة !! فهي لا تحتاج الى كل هذا العناء !! 

ربنا يفتح عقلك ​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 أغسطس 2010)

​
السلام عليكم *اولا حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 14 : 32 – 43 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني )
وحسب إنجيل لوقا [ 22 : 29 – 47 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من جبل الزيتون *
*طيب تعالى نشوف اين يقع جتسيماني  قال يوحنا  أن هذه الضيعة فى وادى قدرون طيب تعالى نشوف اين يقع وادي قدرون في قاموس الكتاب المقدس وادي قدرون*
*( *اسم عبري ربما كان معناه (( أسود )) وأسمه الحالي وادي ستّي مريم وهو وادٍ يبتدئ على بعد ميل ونصف إلى الشمال الغربي من أورشليم ويسير إلى الجنوب الشرقي إلى أن يصل إلى زاوية السور الشمالية الشرقية ثم ينحدر شرقي المدينة وهو بين سورها من الجانب الغربي وجبل الزيتون وتل المعصية من الجانب الشرقي ينحدر إلى مار سابا حيث يسّمى وادي الراهب ومن ثم يمتد إلى بحر لوط وهناك يسمّى وادي النار.

طيب نشوف القول الثاني موقع البستان وهو يقع شرق اورشليم فيما وراء وادي قدرون قرب سفح جبل الزيتون

يقع قليلاً إلى شرق الجسر الذي يوصل ما بين باب استفانوس ووادي قدرون وهو مفترق طريقين. والبستان مربع الشكل 150× 140 قدماً.
هذا بالنسبه للوادي و البستان الان كما قلتي عن جبل الزيتون ​
* 




جبل الزيتون

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




​يشرف هذا الجبل على أورشليم من الجهة الشرقية فترى من قمته كل شوارع المدينة وبيوتها ولا شك أن اسمه مأخوذ من شجر الزيتون الذي كان موجوداً فيه بكثرة. ولا تزال توجد فيه بعض أشجاره الكبيرة الحجم والقديمة العهد إلى الآن.
و يفصل هذا الجبل عن أورشليم وادي قدرون (2 صم 15: 14 و 23 و 30). وقد حسبت المسافة بين أقصى قممه الشمالية وبين أورشليم بسفر سبت (اع 1: 12)، أو كما قال يوسيفس أو ست غلوات​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​​​
​​​​​*​
شوفي  الان الخريطه الي انتي جايبها 
اولا : من الخريطه نجد ان جثسيماني مذكور في الخريطه مرتين الاولى تقع امام وادي القدرون و مكتوب بجانبه (القبض على يسوع ) كذلك نجدها امام جبل الزيتون في الخريطه
اما موقع جثسيماني  الثاني فهو خلف او وراء وادي القدرون و مكتوب في الخريطه ( الى جثسيماني )
اذا ممكن ممكن حد يوضح لي لماذا يوجد اسم جثسيماني مرتين 

طيب شوفي الان الى موقع جبل الزيتون و موقع بستان (ضيعه )جثسيماني هل الاثنين في موقع واحد؟؟؟؟؟ 
الا يوجد فرق بين موقع جبل الزيتون و البستان ؟؟؟؟؟
من الخريطه نجد *أن الموقع الذي القي القبض على المسيح   هو  ( جتسيماني ) 
وحسب إنجيل لوقا [ 22 : 29 – 47 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من جبل الزيتون * 
و الخريطه توضح الفرق بين الموقعين ​ 







 

*أتمنى أن تكون وصلت الفكره ​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 أغسطس 2010)

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-2-New-Testament/Bible-Map-005-Jerusalem-in-the-NT.html

شوفو الخريطه هنا لانها اكثر وضوحا من الخريطه التي ارفقتها الاخت ريد و قولو لي هل موقع بستان جثسيماني نفس موقع جبل الزيتون اي الاثنين في منطقه وحده كما قالت الاخت ريد


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*يا أنصار حراااام عليكي هي للدرجة دي صعبة !!!!! 
طيب خدي الصورة دي و شوفي الدوائر الحمراء... شوفي انه جثسيماني هو بستان من جبل الزيتون !! ​*





> *طيب نشوف القول الثاني موقع البستان وهو يقع شرق اورشليم فيما وراء وادي قدرون قرب سفح جبل الزيتون​*


*طيب فعلا و هذا ما ظهر في الخريطة هذه ​*





> *و الخريطه توضح الفرق بين الموقعين ​*


*على فكرة لا يوجد فرق بين الموقعين !!! 
متى و مرقس و يوحنا ذكروا الموقع بالتحديد و هو بستان جثسيماني و لكن لوقا ذكر الجبل الذي يقع ضمنه هذا البستان و هو جبل الزيتون !!! 

كفاية تتبعي اسلوب المكابرة !! جميع الردود و الاجابات و الخرائط واضحة وضوح الشمس يا انصار و لكنك كإخوتك لا تقبلين الهزيمة و تجادلين و تتحدين بالرب الذي هو اعظم منك و مني !! 

اسمحي لي ان اغير اسمك الى أنصار الشيطان !! لان هذا هو عمل الشيطان الذي يرفض الحق و النور
ربنا يشفيكي  ​*


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: هل يوجد تناقض ؟؟؟*

*لا إله الا المسيح ....*
*يعني كل هذه الأجوبة ومش مقتنعة طويب أقري الرد ده تاني ...*​


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ونجد ان متى ومرقس قد ذكروا بالحرف بأن الرب يسوع قد خرج الى جثسيمانى..!*
> 
> *ولكن لوقا لم يحدد البستان.. ولكنه لم يحدد مكان آخر عند القبض على الرب يسوع *
> 
> ...


 
*يعني مرقس الرسول ... وده رسول عاين السيد المسيح جيداً إذ بيته هو البيت الذي أقيم فيه العشاء الأخير قبل الذهاب الي البستان وهو الشاب الذي هرب عارياً تاركاً رداه .....*
*فهو شاهد عيان وهو يهودي الجنس وهو كان مع الرب يسوع أو بالقرب منه في البستان ....*
*فهو إذ به شاهد عيان ويهودي الجنس ويعيش هناك ورسول حق ذكر الموضوع بالدقة المتناهية بستان جثسيماني .....*
*ومثله متي تماماً وبنفس الدقة والتفاصيل ...*

*أما لوقا كونه غير يهودي أي أممي أمن وكتب إنجيله لليونانيين الذين في الشتات وكونه غير علم باليهودية وما بها جغرافياً كتب أن الموقع هو جبل الزيتون وهو أسم المنطقة كلها والبستان يقع تابعاً لها إذ هو يقع بالقرب من سفح الجبل ..... وما يفصلهم وادي قدرون *

*وللتبسيط .......*

*تم القبض علي توين بتهمة التبشير كونه يحمل بين يديه كتاب مقدس في دائرة قسم الأزبكية *
*وقد تم حجزه علي ذمة التحقيق أربعة أيام وسنتابعكم بالجديد .... مراسلكم أسامة بن لادن من جريدة الأرهاب الأفغانية *

*وبعد أربعة أيام نري أسامة يقول ....*
*تم الأفراج عن المدعوا توين بعد مظاهرات الأهل والأقارب مسلمين ومسيحين في منطقة القللي أول شبر شارع الجلاء بسبب الظلم الواقع علي توين ..... أنتهي الخبر وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في هذا النظام الفاسد الذي يطلق الذائاب من بين القضبان .... مراسلكم أسامة *
*أين الفرق اذن ؟*

*في الأولي قال قسم الأزبكية مع أنه لا يدخل هذا القسم جغرافياً في منطقة الأزبكية *
*والثانية قال اسم المنطقة ككل بثلاثة أسماء صحيحة القللي وأول شبر وشارع الجلاء *

*والقللي كبيرة تصل الي حدود السبتية جنوباً وغرباً شبرا وشرقاً العتبة والشبوري وشمالاً كوبري السككيني *

*وأول شبرا ده غني عن التعريف أحمد حلمي بقي وجزيرة بدران والنفق وشارع الترعة *

*أما بقي شارع الجلاء فهو ممتد من ميدان التحرير الي نفق وكوبري اللمون عند محطة السكة الحديد .....*

*أعتقد فهمتيني  30:*

*يبقي مرقس ومتي حددوا الموقع صح وبدقة كونه بستان صغير *
*ولوقا ذكر أسم المكان ككل أسم المنطقة أو الدائرة المحيطة ...............*​


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2010)

الأخت العزيزة انصار المصطفى،

المشكلة، أنك تعتمدين على صورة في تقديراتك و ليس على معلوماتك جغرافية و تاريخية.
المعروف و المتفق عليه بين العلماء، هو ان بستان جثسيماني يقع في حدود جبل الزيتون.
لو عرفتي معنى كلمنة جثسيماني لما إعترضتي. معنى كلمة جثسيماني هو عصر الزيت و يُعني به عصر الزيت من ثمرة الزيتون او يعني أيضاً وعاء زيت الزيتون. مكان البستان هو في أسفل جبل الزيتون، على بعد كيلومتر تقريباً من وادي قدرون. للتأكد راجعي تفسير روبتسون و فينسنت و ادم كلارك و دون كلارك tsk، فكل هؤلاء علماء يؤكدون ما ذكرناه لك، اما ما ذكرتيه فهو مُجرد تحليلك الشخص لصورة، و هذا لا يهم الباحث عن الحق بشئ.

لك فرصة ان تقدمي من أقوال العلماء ما ينافي ما ذكرناه (لن تجدي لانه شئ مُنتي منه) فكلامك و تحليلك الشخصي لا يعنينا بشئ. 

أتمنى ان لا تُكرري أخطاء الردود السابقة و دعي كلامك من المصادر الصحيحة و ليس التفسيرات الشخصية.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 أغسطس 2010)

*إلى الأخت أنصار
جبل الزيتون وبستان جتسيمانى

وقبل الفصح الأخير صعد إلى هناك حيث بستان جثسيماني في غرب الجبل. وقد كانت بيت عنيا وبيت فاجي في شرقه. 
وعند أقدام جبل الزيتون وبالقرب من جثسيماني يمتد طريق متفرع إلى أربعة فروع: فرع إلى بيت عنيا وأريحا وقد بناه الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/11_Z/Z_69_1.html

​*


----------



## أَمَة (25 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> المشكلة، أنك تعتمدين على صورة في تقديراتك و ليس على معلوماتك جغرافية و تاريخية.
> المعروف و المتفق عليه بين العلماء، هو ان بستان جثسيماني يقع في حدود جبل الزيتون.
> لو عرفتي معنى كلمنة جثسيماني لما إعترضتي. معنى كلمة جثسيماني هو عصر الزيت و يُعني به عصر الزيت من ثمرة الزيتون او يعني أيضاً وعاء زيت الزيتون. مكان البستان هو في أسفل جبل الزيتون، على بعد كيلومتر تقريباً من وادي قدرون. للتأكد راجعي تفسير روبتسون و فينسنت و ادم كلارك و دون كلارك tsk، فكل هؤلاء علماء يؤكدون ما ذكرناه لك، اما ما ذكرتيه فهو مُجرد تحليلك الشخص لصورة، و هذا لا يهم الباحث عن الحق بشئ.


 

كلام ماي روك في "اللون الأحمر" هو بيت القصيد.

لن أكرر ما قاله جميع الإخوة ولكن سأعقب على كلمة *الضيعة *التيسببت لكالإلتباس بدليل أنك وضعتيها في الأحمر:



انصار المصطفى قال:


> *اولا حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 14 : 32 – 43 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني )*
> 
> *وحسب إنجيل لوقا [ 22 : 29 – 47 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من جبل الزيتون *​


 
اليك معنى كلمة ضيعة من القواميس العربية:


*الصحاح في اللغة*
والضَيْعَةُ العقارُ، والجمع ضِياعٌ وضِيَعٌ أيضاً.​ 


*لسان العرب*
والضيعة هنا: الحرفة، كأَنه قال: كل رجل مع حرفته.​ 

*القاموس المحيط* 
والضَّيْعَةُ: العقَارُ، والأرضُ المُغِلَّةُ، والتَّصْغيرُ: ضُيَيْعَةٌ، ولا تَقُلْ: ضُوَيْعَةٌ،
ج: كعِنَبٍ ورِجالٍ، وضَيْعاتٌ،​ 
*الصحاح في اللغة* قال أن الضيعة هي عقار 
و *القاموس المحيط* قال عن هذا العقار انه الأرض المُغِلّة، وأن الجمع منها كعنب ورجال، وهذا الجمع يتوافق مع تفسير  *لسان العرب* الذي قال أنها حرفة (كل رجل مع حرفته) 

إذن كلمة ضيعة المستعملة في يومنا الحاضر جاءت من تجمع الناس في عقار أو أرض معينة مستعملة لإستغلال الأراضي الزراعية أو غيرها من الحرف*.*

*فإستخدام الإنجيلي مرقس لكلمة  ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني ) مطابق لقول ضيعة معصرة الزيتون.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*إنجيل متى الإصحاح 26 

30 ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون 

31 حينئذ قال لهم يسوع : كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة، لأنه مكتوب: أني أضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية 

32 ولكن بعد قيامي أسبقكم إلى الجليل 

33 فأجاب بطرس وقال له : وإن شك فيك الجميع فأنا لا أشك أبدا 

34 قال له يسوع: الحق أقول لك: إنك في هذه الليلة قبل أن يصيح ديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات 

35 قال له بطرس: ولو اضطررت أن أموت معك لا أنكرك. هكذا قال أيضا جميع التلاميذ 

36 حينئذ جاء معهم يسوع إلى ضيعة يقال لها جثسيماني، فقال للتلاميذ: اجلسوا ههنا حتى أمضي وأصلي هناك 

37 ثم أخذ معه بطرس وابني زبدي، وابتدأ يحزن ويكتئب 

38 فقال لهم: نفسي حزينة جدا حتى الموت. امكثوا ههنا واسهروا معي 

39 ثم تقدم قليلا وخر على وجهه، وكان يصلي قائلا: يا أبتاه، إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس، ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت 

40 ثم جاء إلى التلاميذ فوجدهم نياما، فقال لبطرس: أهكذا ما قدرتم أن تسهروا معي ساعة واحدة 

41 اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة. أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف 

42 فمضى أيضا ثانية وصلى قائلا: يا أبتاه، إن لم يمكن أن تعبر عني هذه الكأس إلا أن أشربها، فلتكن مشيئتك 

43 ثم جاء فوجدهم أيضا نياما، إذ كانت أعينهم ثقيلة 

44 فتركهم ومضى أيضا وصلى ثالثة قائلا ذلك الكلام بعينه 

45 ثم جاء إلى تلاميذه وقال لهم: ناموا الآن واستريحوا هوذا الساعة قد اقتربت، وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى أيدي الخطاة 

46 قوموا ننطلق هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب 

47 وفيما هو يتكلم، إذا يهوذا أحد الاثني عشر قد جاء ومعه جمع كثير بسيوف وعصي من عند رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب 

48 والذي أسلمه أعطاهم علامة قائلا: الذي أقبله هو هو. أمسكوه 

وهذا معناه إنهم ذهبوا إلى جبل الزيتون ثم ذهبو إل ضيعة جتسيمانى
أرجو أن تكون وضحت

​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2010)

*فينك يا أنصار ؟؟؟ هل بعد هذه الاجابات بقي لديك القدرة على النقض و الانكار !! ​*


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2010)

أمة قال:


> *فإستخدام الإنجيلي مرقس لكلمة  ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني ) مطابق لقول ضيعة معصرة الزيتون.*



كلام سليم جداً، فكلمة جيثسيماني هي كلمة يهودية تعني مكان عصر زيت الزيتون، الوعاء او المعصرة كما ذكرتي. هذه الحقيقة ثابتة و معروفة لمن يُدقق في الدلائل الجغرافية و التاريخية الخاصة ببستان جثسيماني.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *فينك يا أنصار ؟؟؟ هل بعد هذه الاجابات بقي لديك القدرة على النقض و الانكار !! ​*


 شكرا للجميع على الردود و التوضيح
اما بالنسبه لاختي ريد انا مش فاهمه ليه انتي ماخذا الموضوع كتحدي 
الموضوع  عادي انا سالت اذا يوجد تناقض بين الموقعين وكانت لدي ملاحظات و انتم شرحتو و و وضحتو المعلومه الي سئلتكم عنها انا اصلا اخذت على اساس  الموقع في الخريطه و على اساس ان  الانجيل لوقا و متى  مفروض ان يذكر الموقع بظبط لانه موقع  مهم 
المهم شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> شكرا للجميع على الردود و التوضيح
> اما بالنسبه لاختي ريد انا مش فاهمه ليه انتي ماخذا الموضوع كتحدي
> الموضوع  عادي انا سالت اذا يوجد تناقض بين الموقعين وكانت لدي ملاحظات و انتم شرحتو و و وضحتو المعلومه الي سئلتكم عنها انا اصلا اخذت على اساس  الموقع في الخريطه و على اساس ان  الانجيل لوقا و متى  مفروض ان يذكر الموقع بظبط لانه موقع  مهم
> المهم شكرا على التوضيح


*
لا بالعكس حبيبتي مش تحدي !! لكنني اشفق على المسلم عندما يسأل عن امور كهذه و يبقى مصرا على خطأه !! 
ربنا ينور عقلك يا قمر  
​*


----------

